# Curious about action



## BlackDragon007 (Mar 19, 2011)

This is to writers and artists of specifically comics, but I guess anyone can really say something. I'm wondering how hard is it to draw/write intense action scenes in a comic format. I've got a story idea that involves a lot of intense action scenes and I've seen some stuff that looks really bad to me and really good, so I'm wondering exactly how difficult it is to get a really good action sequence in a comic on the writing side or the drawing side.


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmm, nobody...interesting *thinking face*


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 25, 2011)

The nature of the question you asked made the thread seem noob'ish. Think your questions through. Otherwise, enjoy your time on FAF


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2011)

I use more straight lines in action, along with different angles and severe lighting. In writing.. eh, I'm not a writer. 
It depends from artist to artist. There is no definite answer.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 25, 2011)

In terms of writing there isn't much to do aside from just briefly describe a scene of what's going on. Since it's a comic you don't need to include much detail (as opposed to, for example, writing a novel), especially if you are both the writer and the artist, since it would all mostly be in your head anyway. (but it's still good to jot down ideas) 

Drawing-wise, when dealing with action scenes you want to approach it with extreme angles and proportion. Generally with action sequences you want to avoid drawing them in just a straight on side view. Shake things up with 3/4 views.

By the way, you're not allowed to bump your threads.  If you had bumped it with content relevant to your original post however, that is acceptable.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 25, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> The nature of the question you asked made the thread seem noob'ish.


 
Says the noob.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 25, 2011)

Toreneko mentioned extreme angles and proportion. Be careful tho that you keep it clear what is going on. I've read a few comics where the angles and such were rather confusing and made it really hard to see what was actually going on. Keep it clear, waht might be obvious to the artist might not always be so for the reader. As the artist knows what's going on in his (or her) head, but the reader can't read minds and has to go with the images.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 26, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Says the noob.


Says the troll. I wasn't mean like most people, just trying to help out someone. This is a difficult community to please. Didn't want to see someone else get ripped on.


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys 




Fenneckfan14 said:


> The nature of the question you asked made the thread seem noob'ish. Think your questions through. Otherwise, enjoy your time on FAF


 
See, I thought about that and i knew it would, but there weren't that many ways to ask that kind of question.

 



Toraneko said:


> By the way, you're not allowed to bump your threads.  If you had bumped it with content relevant to your original post however, that is acceptable.


 
I differ to the quote above. Yeah, still getting to know my way around. Thanks a bunch for the tip.


----------



## Human (Apr 11, 2011)

It really matter on whether or not the actions have to be specified. Do certain things have to happen during the fight? 
Also, how are you formatting the script for the artist to use? Is it the loose "Marvel Method" in which you just say 
_Guy and Girl jump to safety.
_Or are you explaining what you envision on a panel by panel basis?
_Panel 1: Guy runs and jump for a hanging vine
Panel 2: as Guy swings off panel, Girl jumps for a second vine
Panel 3: The two heroes narrowly swing out of the way of the boulder and it rolls off the cliff

_See what I'm saying?  It depends on how specific you want to be.​


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2011)

Think of panels in a comic as like a dungeons and dragons style thing. Every action is equal to a panel. Multiple actions in one panel makes it cluttered, or feels as if you are missing stuff out between panels.


----------



## StealthSneak1 (May 24, 2011)

If you are talking about intense action scenes, you are talking about putting a lot of thought in every panel. The good action scene panels will play with perspective, going from sudle to dramatic. And you are thinking of position and poses to show what's happening and every character should have recognizable silhouettes


----------

